
Google's contract workforce demands equal benefits - vadym909
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/05/googles-shadow-workforce-demands-more-from-ceo-sundar-pichai.html
======
myworkhandle
Intel, Nike, Microsoft, and HP are just a few companies that have HUGE
contract worker forces.. This ought to be interesting moving forward. I know
for a fact Intel has been abusing the CW system for years... CW's are a
"resource" aka tax write-off.

